# PigeonDB.com, Online Pigeon Management System



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, 
I would like to introduce PigeonDB.com, the most complete Online Racing Pigeon Management System available today. Our prices are very competitive. Log in to you account from any browser, even from your Smartphone (iPhone and Android). 

If you raise Roller Pigeons, try out RollerDB.com. 

For questions and specifics, please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I signed up with PigeonDB recently and really like it. It allows you to share pedigree information with other fanciers, makes great pedigrees, and keeps track of all your birds, breeding, race teams, etc. Easy to use, highly recommend you check it out.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out. We are working on internationalization and will soon have a Spanish and Chinese version available. Thanks for the great input!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I've been using it for a month or two now and really like it. I especially like being able to enter bands and review birds right from my smart phone in the loft. I also appreciate the fact that it is browser-based, which means I can use any computer anywhere and not be limited to one computer that may crash.

It is also very easy to incorporate into an existing website (linking to online pedigrees, etc.)

Thumbs up!


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I tried to register but I'm still waiting for the email..


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

do they hav a site for the fancy pigeons?


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Check your spam folder. If you don't find anything, just email me at [email protected] and let me know your username and I'll activate you manually.



pigeonnewb said:


> I tried to register but I'm still waiting for the email..


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't currently have a fancy pigeon version, but it's in the queue. I'm working on internationalization for Spanish and Chinese. We also have RollerDB.com, which is for tumblers, rollers, or any other acrobatic breed.



FrillbackLover said:


> do they hav a site for the fancy pigeons?


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

*PigeonDB.com: SPECIAL FOR PIGEONS.BIZ USERS*

Sign up today and I'll extend your free membership for 2 more months. That's 3 months to try it for free, complete with ALL features.

Just type Pigeons.biz in the referral section when signing up!

Thanks!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Will this work on a MAC?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

billyr70 said:


> Will this work on a MAC?


An online management system should work despite the OS if you have an http client, right ? Unless some other supporting plug ins are required to be installed...


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

billyr70 said:


> Will this work on a MAC?


Yup. I'm apple all the way. That's one reason why I love that it is a browser-based database. I can access it from any computer (or phone, or iPad) anywhere anytime as long as there is an Internet connection. I was getting quite frustrated at racing pigeon management software options for apple users until I found this.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this is the best program i have used. Way to go. I love the printing options and very simple to use. I will show this to my buddy,i think he will want to purchase this as well.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome guys, let me know if there is anything missing that you'd like to see. I have a whole spate of upgrades coming. This is another reason why an online solution is 100x better than a monolithic application. I can upgrade the software and you don't have to download new versions or patches. The next time you log in, there are the changes, ready to use. 

Thanks!


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

The system works on any OS. I use Ubuntu myself. As long as you have a web browser. 

I offer some suggestions on the best browsers to use. I personally live by and recommend Google Chrome. It's incredibly fast and completely standards compliant. Also, it's available for every OS out there. 



billyr70 said:


> Will this work on a MAC?


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi gbanuelos i tried to sign up and got Validation failed: {{errors}} and unable to sign up and login pls let me know once error is cleared


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

*Email me privately*

I need to get your login information to fix the problem.

--gb



jaipets said:


> Hi gbanuelos i tried to sign up and got Validation failed: {{errors}} and unable to sign up and login pls let me know once error is cleared


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

gbanuelos said:


> I need to get your login information to fix the problem.
> 
> --gb


Ok

sent PM


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have decided to not build my own online loft management once I looked at what you have (my wife thanks you). 

A couple of questions:
1. Where is the cost listed? If you require us to sign up first I would ask you to at least publish a general cost here.
2. Feature requests: What is your policy on submitting? How are they evaluated?
3. Data export: Those of us "in the industry" and even those who just like to be safe might want local copies of the data. How do we backup locally? (think AWS outages of late)

Thanks.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I have decided to not build my own online loft management once I looked at what you have (my wife thanks you).
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1. Where is the cost listed? If you require us to sign up first I would ask you to at least publish a general cost here.
> ...


read this thread it might answer some of your questions >>>
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/pigeondb-good-purchase-50045.html


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone have success getting support? If so how did you do it? 

Used the "contact us link" to no avail.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

gbanuelos - I have used your system for a few months and love it. The only improvement I can suggest is in the Pedigree printing area. You have some nice templates, but they are all horizontal, I would like to see some nice vertical templates. Otherwise, great stuff!!


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Jaysen said:


> Anyone have success getting support? If so how did you do it?
> 
> Used the "contact us link" to no avail.


No support 

I have sent PM here and contact us on there site still no support from them.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I did get contacted today. Hopefully they will get to you soon.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Jaysen, 
Sorry I have not visited this forum lately and didn't see you had these questions. To answer them....

1. Cost is 8.99/yr, 16.00/2yrs, 35/5yrs and 59.99 for life.
2. Submit the requests through the Contact Us. I always read them. If I don't get to you quickly, it's likely I'm swamped, but I will get to them.
3. You can export your data from your account. I would not worry about data loss though. I only keep images with AWS. I back up everything nightly and store the data on a separate site. If the server goes down, I can reproduce the entire environment in a few hours. This has never happened, and I don't anticipate it happening. 

If you have any other questions, please contact me directly: [email protected]. 

Thanks.!



Jaysen said:


> I have decided to not build my own online loft management once I looked at what you have (my wife thanks you).
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1. Where is the cost listed? If you require us to sign up first I would ask you to at least publish a general cost here.
> ...


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if this is already in the system but I did not find it: It would be good if there's an option to upload a pedigree file on each bird.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Edison said:


> I don't know if this is already in the system but I did not find it: It would be good if there's an option to upload a pedigree file on each bird.


You can upload a pedigree as an image if you want. I did that on many of my birds that were given to me with pedigrees. I just scanned them in and saved as jpeg and uploaded.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I signed up for life you can not beat it but ???? I have rollers also can I be able to link the two databases or at least be able to use my lifetime on both??


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> You can upload a pedigree as an image if you want. I did that on many of my birds that were given to me with pedigrees. I just scanned them in and saved as jpeg and uploaded.


I did not find it anywhere to do it. Could you tell me where I could upload it?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Edison said:


> I did not find it anywhere to do it. Could you tell me where I could upload it?











Once you add a bird to the DB, and after you click on the bird to see it's profile/data, you have two places you can click to "edit images". See screenshot above.

David


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I signed up for life you can not beat it but ???? I have rollers also can I be able to link the two databases or at least be able to use my lifetime on both??



I understand, however both systems are completely on different servers/databases. I may work out a deal soon here to give you a substantial discount if you get lifetimes on both. Give me a few weeks on this. It's sort of lower priority. In the mean time, if you have a lifetime on PigeonDB, just open an account on RollerDB and I'll give you a free year until I figure out a good price point for both. 

By the way, I am also working on a FancyDB! So you'll have 3 options. FancyDB will be for show breeds. Any breed you want. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

gbanuelos said:


> I understand, however both systems are completely on different servers/databases. I may work out a deal soon here to give you a substantial discount if you get lifetimes on both. Give me a few weeks on this. It's sort of lower priority. In the mean time, if you have a lifetime on PigeonDB, just open an account on RollerDB and I'll give you a free year until I figure out a good price point for both.
> 
> By the way, I am also working on a FancyDB! So you'll have 3 options. FancyDB will be for show breeds. Any breed you want.
> 
> Thanks!


my 30 days have expired [email protected]


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> my 30 days have expired [email protected]


You are all set now. 

If anyone else needs more time to evaluate this software, please contact me directly at [email protected]. I don't check this forum daily so you may not get a response right away if you only reach me here. However, I always answer email.

Thanks everyone.


----------

